# Atlanta apartments for GSD's?



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

My husband has an amazing job offer that means we have to move to Atlanta into an apartment. I can't find anyone that allows GSD, does anyone know places that do?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

What part of Atlanta will he be working. Atlanta Metro is fairly spread out so it might help if we know where the job is or what area you are aiming for. 

Annette


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

He'll be working right in the heart of down town--capitol building area.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

m=My old roommate lives on Piedmont Dr. in the heart of atlanta in a very nice apt called Alexan 360. He has a wgsd so you could try there.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

Just checked with them and they changed their policy. Banned!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

New job offer sounds great. Now have you tought about checking laws in the city.... seeing if there is any reason why most apartments don't allow GSD? I would check with an apartment relator. They wound know right off what apartments allow GSD and often don't charge a fee to do so.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Countrymama said:


> Just checked with them and they changed their policy. Banned!


Well dang sorry about that. He is still living there so I wonder how he is getting away with it ha.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> New job offer sounds great. Now have you tought about checking laws in the city.... seeing if there is any reason why most apartments don't allow GSD? I would check with an apartment relator. They wound know right off what apartments allow GSD and often don't charge a fee to do so.


The breed has been banned from "community living" for being aggressive. The list makes no sense..Basset Hounds and Great Danes are on the list too! What's next Yorkies and tea-cup poodles? Insurance companies refuse to cover any company that allows them.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just talked to him and make sure your telling these people that your dog is trained. Sometimes that makes all the difference.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

jdh520 said:


> Just talked to him and make sure your telling these people that your dog is trained. Sometimes that makes all the difference.


She's 6 months old, well behaved (although silly) and housebroken/crate trained. I have every intention of muzzling her when we leave the apt. for her protection (so she doesn't get blamed) and the buildings. The apt. list on one site that she's okay, and another that she's not. Who can I talk to?


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

I just wrote Alexan 360 with this (and I hope it helps)

"I have a sweet but silly German Shepard who is trained, crate trained and housebroken. I have every intention of muzzling her when we leave the apt. for her protection (so she doesn't get blamed) and the buildings. She will also be crated when we have company, are not home or maintenance is being done. She's family to us and out 4 yr old son's best friend and we're looking for a place that welcomes here."


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds good, if they don't accept I'm sure they can help point you in the right direction. Another thought to give is crime is pretty bad in the whole downtown area of Atlanta. Are you sure you want to live in the heart of the city and not commute from outside?


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

jdh520 said:


> Sounds good, if they don't accept I'm sure they can help point you in the right direction. Another thought to give is crime is pretty bad in the whole downtown area of Atlanta. Are you sure you want to live in the heart of the city and not commute from outside?


We're still going to look into rental houses and such but the point of an apt. is to save money on not having to deal with yard work and household repairs.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd look into renting in the Brookhaven area, my old stomping grounds. Easy to get into downtown (my old neighborhood was mostly Coke executives) and quick access to Marta and down to the airport. More laid back rentals up and down North Druid Hills and Lenox, Briarcliff, etc.

Annette


----------

